# NCEES survey Email



## Atf TX (Apr 11, 2019)

Woke up to an NCEES survey email. Any conspiracy theories for this?   Read some on this forum.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 11, 2019)

We failed!


----------



## Atf TX (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh boy!


----------



## 23and1 (Apr 11, 2019)

If you pass the survey, then you pass the exam!

Anybody know the right answers...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 11, 2019)

@knight1fox3

I've heard that the states with the highest response rates release first.


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 11, 2019)

yup. this is well documented. Cannot find the link right now.


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 11, 2019)

What exactly is the purpose of the survey? is this our opportunity to complain about errors/discrepancies on the test?


----------



## Saul Good (Apr 11, 2019)

Im not sure about complaining about errors/discrepancies, I just used it as a way to complain in general.


----------



## SDB (Apr 11, 2019)

For that you can send in an email...but I think your time frame is about two weeks from test date.


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 11, 2019)

SDB said:


> For that you can send in an email...but I think your time frame is about two weeks from test date.


Is there a specific department that we send that to? 

There were a couple of questions on my exam that i wanted to bring up to their attention. I worked them through just like they did on their practice exam and the answer I got was exactly one of their multiple choices, but i was very doubtful about their solution process on their practice exam since it was different than the other study material I was working through.


----------



## SDB (Apr 11, 2019)

[email protected]


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol oh no, here we go.


----------



## YW55 (Apr 11, 2019)

It was sent on 6:59am so 5/11/2019+6+59=65. Looks like I got 65/80 and passed!!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 11, 2019)

YW55 said:


> It was sent on 6:59am so 5/11/2019+6+59=65. Looks like I got 65/80 and passed!!


Sound reasoning.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Apr 11, 2019)

YW55 said:


> It was sent on 6:59am so 5/11/2019+6+59=65. Looks like I got 65/80 and passed!!


Clearly you failed the exam, you didn't even use the right NCEES survey formula from section 2 of article 4.8.

The formula is Day-Month-Year+Hour+minutes&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; 4-11-19+6+59=39.

YOU FAILED.....


----------



## preeb (Apr 11, 2019)

I told them to fix their Mechanical Reference manual if they're going to make CBT test takers use it.

So I hope they don't fail me twice out of spite so I have to take the CBT...


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 11, 2019)

.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 11, 2019)

Tres Amigos said:


> What exactly is the purpose of the survey? is this our opportunity to complain about errors/discrepancies on the test?


It's a survey on the quality of exam site conditions and proctoring.


----------



## NYBuzz12 (Apr 20, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's a survey on the quality of exam site conditions and proctoring.


Do they ask any questions on how you studied for the exam


----------



## NYBuzz12 (Apr 20, 2019)

Are there any questions regarding how you studied for the exam?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 20, 2019)

If you failed they'll only ask questions about the quality of the exam site conditions and proctoring. If you passed they'll ask questions about hours spent studying, resources and books used, calculator type, etc.

/s


----------



## Manimani (Apr 20, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you failed they'll only ask questions about the quality of the exam site conditions and proctoring. If you passed they'll ask questions about hours spent studying, resources and books used, calculator type, etc.
> 
> /s


I see what u did there


----------



## SDB (Apr 20, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Nicoletta (Apr 22, 2019)

This same exact topic was asked last year in October, and someone said if you get your survey early you failed. That statement haunted me every day as I was one of the first to get my surveys. I ended up passing, so please do not even read any of these responses lol


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 23, 2019)

preeb said:


> I told them to fix their Mechanical Reference manual if they're going to make CBT test takers use it.
> 
> So I hope they don't fail me twice out of spite so I have to take the CBT...


Are you referring to the mechanical practice exam? What sub-discipline?


----------



## NYBuzz12 (Apr 25, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you failed they'll only ask questions about the quality of the exam site conditions and proctoring. If you passed they'll ask questions about hours spent studying, resources and books used, calculator type, etc.
> 
> /s


Okay I did not get asked those questions, some else said the survey asked the number of references, why they took the exam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 26, 2019)

NYBuzz12 said:


> Okay I did not get asked those questions, some else said the survey asked the number of references, why they took the exam.


It was sarcasm, note the "/s"


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

OOC, what questions did they ask this session? Five years ago they only cared about proctoring and site conditions.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC, what questions did they ask this session? Five years ago they only cared about proctoring and site conditions.


Those plus number of references you brought, number of references you used


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

hmmmm, now that I think about it I vaguely recall getting asked about those too a few years ago. Maybe it was on the survey email. Thanks.


----------

